# Toomers Corner Oaks Poisoned and not expected to make it.



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2011)

Just heard on Finebaum two oak trees at Toomers corner were poisoned and are expected to die. A caller to the Fianbaum show claimed responsibility to poisoning them on Jan 27th and soil samples were taken as a result of the call and analyzed. They did show that the exact herbacide that he said he used was infact in the soil. What an idiot.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2011)

Idiot. I head about the guy calling in a few weeks back and I just read in online. I hope they bust this dude!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 16, 2011)

Idiot is right, phone company records will show where the caller rang the radio show from.  Won't be long and he will be in jail.  I guess people just don't realized how everything in the wired world is now being watched and logged.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 16, 2011)

What a fool !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 16, 2011)

I just read that, it's a darn shame, hope he/they are caught, and I hope Auburn can save those trees.


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was working on the nanotech building at GT the iron workers dropped an I beam on one of the oak trees just over the jobsite fence. I would estimate the tree at 60 to 80 yrs old. It sheared off one limb, but the tree looked like it would have survived. GT made the company cut the tree down and pay a hefty fine for safety and loss of the tree. I'm sure jailtime will be the result with this idiot.


----------



## Horns (Feb 16, 2011)

That story is plain sad. The trees didn't do anything to anyone and now a "waterhead" as Larry the Cable Guy says is going to jail. What a fool.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 16, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Idiot is right, phone company records will show where the caller rang the radio show from.  Won't be long and he will be in jail.  I guess people just don't realized how everything in the wired world is now being watched and logged.



My guess is that he did not call from a traceable number.

The test show that they wont be saved.  They will be dead.


Have we really gotten that bad?  Bad enough to do something like this or damage personal property of a opposing coach?  Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a good gag as much as anyone but don't you think its a little extreme?

Just last year, a Georgia fan set fire to the trees.  I really dont understand why a fan of a team that just got beat by Auburn would be doing at Toomers anyway?   And that was not the first time that happened.

Whats next?   Steal the bells from the tower at Bama?  Kill the next UGA?


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Whats next?   Steal the bells from the tower at Bama?  Kill the next UGA?



You're probably on a list now...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2011)

What a classless idiot......Evidentally this guy was still upset that it was written that AU students rolled Toomers Corner when Bear Bryant died. Guys like this should be or should have been locked up a long time ago.


----------



## AbbaDab (Feb 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a good gag as much as anyone but don't you think its a little extreme?
> 
> 
> 
> > X2 Spot. I do dislike the Barn program (not fans) and enjoy me some good ribbing, but what this person has done is just crazy. If caught he needs to be locked up in an orange and blue jail cell. Stupid is as stupid does, and this idiot needs to be taken off the streets. Someone this crazy is probably capable of much worse.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 16, 2011)

The problem is, what is next?  You know there will be retaliation.  We both have the type of fans that will not let something like this go without another senseless act.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2011)

There are idiots anywhere and everywhere you go


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 16, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a good gag as much as anyone but don't you think its a little extreme?
> ...


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 16, 2011)

Lets all use our heads. I am Auburn born and Auburn bred and when I die I'll be Auburn dead. I can't stand the thought of this I have enjoyed many nights at Toomer's Corner with alot of other AU fans celebrating a victory. I hope that the Auburn fans don't do anything stupid but I do wish the worst on the fool that did this. This is a place of tradition and great pride to many, young and old. It was bad enough when the trees and paper were lit on fire early in the morning after the AU vs GA football game but that really didn't hurt much. This is the death of a tradition.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2011)

What a punk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow...I remember a story, no idea if it's true, of the GT band dropping some kinds of seed on the grass at Sanford during the GT formation at halftime and it growing a GT there.  Now that's funny, but killing timeless trees?    that is sad.  Go melt the head off the Saban statue, break something manmande, I don't care, but don't kill a beautiful oak.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 16, 2011)

guess this was in retaliation for AU's win this yr and subsequent overseeding or lime application to the grass in front of the UA statues with the score in the grass. Those are majestic oaks and surely this idiot will be caught.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2011)

So... I lived in Alabama for about 5 years. Good hunting and fishing and good people but waaaaay over the top when it comes to CFB. I'm speaking in generalizations but so many people over there measure their own worth by what Bama and AU do on the football field. They've made Finebaum a rich man because he stirs the pot about one of the teams and all of a sudden you've got every idiot with a phone calling in. There is a concentrated effort by both fanbases to dig up dirt on the other school in hopes that the NCAA will dish out the death penalty on the other school. To listen to sports talk radio over there is like watching a soap opera, only instead of a good looking cast, it's rednecks with poor teeth.  It's out of control. It's well beyond fandom. Now this??? It's just too much man. Some people need to get a life. It's the most unhealthy rivalry I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 16, 2011)

I join the chorus of "IDIOT!".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2011)

Excuse me, but how does anyone know that a Bama fan did it?  That may very well be the case, but I'm already seeing a few comments implicating "Bama fans" when no one knows nothing.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Excuse me, but how does anyone know that a Bama fan did it?  That may very well be the case, but I'm already seeing a few comments implicating "Bama fans" when no one knows nothing.



Well, it might not have been but the evidence thus far points to that. The week after the Iron Bowl a guy called Finebaum and said he did it and ended the call with "Roll Tide!" Of course, anyone could have called in and said that but even the most adamant Bama supporter would have to think that odds are it was a Bama fan.


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not saying it was a BAMA fan and I really don't care. I'm just very disappointed that anyone could stoop this low. I know that AU and UA fans give each other hard time but I would like to think that we could all help out if the need arose. I don't care who your school or team is if you are in need I am willing to set all else aside and help. I sure wouldn't destroy anything to make me feel better or make my school look bad. What happens on the field is just a game and tomorrow will go on. Even the loss of these trees will not stop tomorrow but it will make me mad for a while. JMO 

WAR EAGLE!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 16, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Excuse me, but how does anyone know that a Bama fan did it?  That may very well be the case, but I'm already seeing a few comments implicating "Bama fans" when no one knows nothing.



This is why..............

"A caller who went by the moniker “Al of Dadeville” said he was upset because Auburn fans allegedly rolled the Toomer’s trees after the death of University of Alabama coach Bear Bryant.

“The weekend after the Iron Bowl, I went to Auburn, Ala., because I live 30 miles away, and I poisoned the two Toomer’s trees. I put Spike 80Df in them,” the caller said.

In the recording, show host Paul Finebaum asks the caller if the trees had died, to which “Al from Dadeville” replied, “They have not died yet, but they will die.”

The caller said he did not care if his actions were illegal and ended the call by saying, “Roll Tide.”


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 16, 2011)

Whoever did this ain't a fan of nothing..they're trash..period.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to beat this dude's face.


----------



## gin house (Feb 16, 2011)

this is ridiculous.  when somebody gets to the point of doing things like this they have serious issues.  i can see messing with something with no meaning kind of like a joke but those trees are older than anybody on this forum and are a peice of auburns history.  what a loser   this is going WAY too far,  its a real shame.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 16, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> This is why..............
> 
> "A caller who went by the moniker “Al of Dadeville” said he was upset because Auburn fans allegedly rolled the Toomer’s trees after the death of University of Alabama coach Bear Bryant.
> 
> ...



If I'm gonna rob a bank, I'm gonna wear a name tag that reads "lanier spots" and claim to "be home before you can call the cops" ...not that this guy was that bright


by the way, just a joke guys, I don't condone this kind of idiotic behavior


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 16, 2011)

This classless act has the smell of a Bama Idiot all over it. If I was a Bama fan I would be embarrassed.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 16, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> If I'm gonna rob a bank, I'm gonna wear a name tag that reads "lanier spots" and claim to "be home before you can call the cops" ...not that this guy was that bright
> 
> 
> by the way, just a joke guys, I don't condone this kind of idiotic behavior




Please don't use my name in any way to try and justify what this fan did.  

If you have heard the call in, its very creepy...


----------



## Sargent (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it is funny when an opposing team has a run of bad luck.

Heck, I've even pre-judged people based on their allegiances.  

But to destroy trees that are a symbol of a college is just plain asinine. 

This guy will probably end up killing someone because they insulted or harmed a member of his favorite college team.  Something is not firing correctly in his brain.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh yeah... I sincerely hope he doesn't get caught and actually has the stones to show up the day they have to cut the trees down....and the trees fall on him.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2011)

Whoever did it is nothing more than trash. I love CFB alot and love to get on here and stir the pot like alot of us, but to do something that low down is just plain stupid!


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 16, 2011)

This takes a complete idiot!!! It is one thing to cut up and rib about other teams, but NEVER NEVER should anyone touch or vandalize something that is not theirs!!!!  He needs to be tied to the trees and stoned by Auburn Fans!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 16, 2011)

Terrible.  I hope the guy has to pay a stiff fine.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> This classless act has the smell of a Bama Idiot all over it. If I was a Bama fan I would be embarrassed.



Why should I be embarrassed over the actions of someone I don't know.  If one of my ancestors was a slave owner, should I apologize for it?  The actions of one Bama fan is not representative of all Bama fans.  We don't condone it, but to say I should be embarrassed indicates that I and other Bama fans are somehow responsible.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2011)

I have never understood that tradition but that doesn't matter.  I wish this  fool would be beaten with a limb from one of those trees.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Please don't use my name in any way to try and justify what this fan did.
> 
> If you have heard the call in, its very creepy...


Lanier, the fact that you think that any part of what I posted in any way was an attempt to "justify" the actions of some idiot tells me more about you than I think you would want anyone to know


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 16, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Lanier, the fact that you think that any part of what I posted in any way was an attempt to "justify" the actions of some idiot tells me more about you than I think you would want anyone to know



I have told you in the past and I will tell you once again in no certain terms.  I could really care less what you think about me at all.  I do everything I can to stay away from you or any of your dribble.   You brought my name into this.  I certainly did not reference you one bit.

For some reason, you seem to be having a hard time with this.   


"Why should I be embarrassed over the actions of someone I don't know. If one of my ancestors was a slave owner, should I apologize for it? The actions of one Bama fan is not representative of all Bama fans. We don't condone it, but to say I should be embarrassed indicates that I and other Bama fans are somehow responsible."

You certainly should not be David.  I know I do not feel embarrassed by what some fools did with Saban's dock.   I would find it very hard to believe anyone here would stoop to any of these levels.  Or even find it entertaining.  Its not about bama fans or Auburn fans when it comes to crap like this.  Its just people who are whacked out...  They are not fans.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have told you in the past and I will tell you once again in no certain terms.  I could really care less what you think about me at all.  I do everything I can to stay away from you or any of your dribble.   You brought my name into this.  I certainly did not reference you one bit.
> 
> For some reason, you seem to be having a hard time with this.
> 
> ...



ok, you got me spots,...'cause I cannot discern what the heck you just typed.
point blank...did I in any way attempt to justify that dude's actions?

my "joke" was in response to Unicoi 's post stating that the guy gave his real _name_ , hometown and then a "roll tide"...pretty obvious, no?  
Maybe too obvious?
or maybe the guy is really that dumb?
I used your "name" because of all people, you would be the most likely to mis-interpret and react,...and you did.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 17, 2011)

Good read from Mark Bradley .......

http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-b...ave-been-poisoned-and-we-all-should-feel-ill/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

I read the story last night. I hope they find the guy and seize his singlewide, pickup truck and throw him under the jail. There's just no sense in vandalism of any kind, much less the kind that does damage like this. Idiots are everywhere, and every school has fans that can't think past the end of their nose. This one, however, takes the cake.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

For your listening enjoyment.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 17, 2011)

They'll eventually catch this guy! If he's stupid enough to call a radio show and brag about it, he's probably told quite a few others. Offer a nice reward and nail him !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> They'll eventually catch this guy! If he's stupid enough to call a radio show and brag about it, he's probably told quite a few others. Offer a nice reward and nail him !!!!!!!!!



It will be interesting if they catch him.   I dont have a warm fuzzy that they will.   But you never know...     

Eventually this type of stuff may get so bad that a break may have to be taken in the rivalry.   Its happened before.   I don't want that to happen.  That game never disappoints.  No matter which team is up and which one is down.


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, the iron bowl will not be cancelled due to the death of some oak trees.At least thats what the national perception will be. To all Auburn fans it is way more than that. Toomers corner is hallowed ground to all Auburn fans. The mentally unstable person who is responsible for this act of eco-terrorism knew where to hit and it hurt the worst. 

  The authorities need to catch the individual responsible and make a real example of him. IF said individual,and I said IF, proves to be a fan of a rival school I would think that the rivalry has just been stepped up a whole lot. Of course how do you prove anything like that. My worst fear is someone doing something just as insane in retribution and getting caught red handed.

 Cooler heads must prevail here. There is a full blown investigation ongoing. Let's see what facts are uncovered if any.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree...idiot.

But....at the end of the day, it is some trees that we're talking about.  Not human life.

Sad thing about our justice system is this guy is probably gonna face a stronger sentence and stronger public outcry than those that are killed by criminals on a daily basis.

Really...are our priorities that far out of whack?


----------



## stravis (Feb 17, 2011)

It's time for this "rivalry" to end. 


We quit playing each other for 40 years for less than this. It's not a rivalry anymore, it's hatred. 

I sincerely wish there was some conference expansion this year and that AU was moved to the SEC East. I don't even want to play them on a rotating basis. Just play them when we meet them in Atlanta.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 17, 2011)

If this is all true, I hope they catch the idiot and prosecute fully. What a stupid and also potentially dangerous thing to do.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 17, 2011)

*A horticultural war?*

The score of this year’s Iron Bowl supposedly sown in ryegrass in the dead patch of lawn in front of the recently stickered statues of Bear Bryant and Gene Stallings.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I agree...idiot.
> 
> But....at the end of the day, it is some trees that we're talking about.  Not human life.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly . Yeah the guys a idiot and if caught should be punished accordingly but when you start throwing out terms like sacred and hallowed ground , well , that's just being a little over dramatic .


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow a little rye grass I guess that justifies killing a tradition. All that had to be done there was put rye grass on the rest of the ground and in a day or two no one would know. I have got to stay off of this and get back to the small game forum before I get banned.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a Ax Men kinda guy myself love watching trees get destroyed. Matter of fact I'm quite sure you give Shelby a call he will put the trees in his log bank and they wont go to waste.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 17, 2011)

harvey updike.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2011)

DSGB said:


> The score of this year’s Iron Bowl supposedly sown in ryegrass in the dead patch of lawn in front of the recently stickered statues of Bear Bryant and Gene Stallings.



That to me is funny.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Feb 17, 2011)

I think they should stake the guy speadeagled on the ground then cover him in fireants till he's nothing but bones, and put AccUbonD next to him.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

maker4life said:


> My thoughts exactly . Yeah the guys a idiot and if caught should be punished accordingly but when you start throwing out terms like sacred and hallowed ground , well , that's just being a little over dramatic .



...are you familiar with the Auburn-Alabama rivalry?


----------



## ADB (Feb 17, 2011)

00Beau said:


> This takes a complete idiot!!! It is one thing to cut up and rib about other teams, but NEVER NEVER should anyone touch or vandalize something that is not theirs!!!!  He needs to be tied to the trees and stoned by Auburn Fans!!!!



Exactly the way he was thinking!!!!!! HELLO !!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

ADB said:


> Exactly the way he was thinking!!!!!! HELLO !!!!



Hatfields-McCoys....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I agree...idiot.
> 
> But....at the end of the day, it is some trees that we're talking about. Not human life.
> 
> ...


 
130 year old trees, and a chemical that is a controlled substance and that you should have to have a license to buy. Were it discovered that he obtained it illegally (sans license) and then furthermore used overly aggressive application practices that could create a danger for chemical runoff into the storm drain systems or even implications for the aquifer this boy could be facing federal charges. No, it's not a human he killed, but the damage he potentially did to the environment could be (by the right judge) considered a form of terrorism. I know it sounds rediculous, but misuse of toxic chemicals is nothing to play with.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.wtvm.com/Global/story.asp?S=14043957


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/02/harvey_updike_arrested_in_toom.html


IF this really is the guy and they have him then lets move on.   Over and done with.  Nothing else to see here.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Feb 17, 2011)

*just some trees*



rjcruiser said:


> I agree...idiot.
> 
> But....at the end of the day, it is some trees that we're talking about.  Not human life.
> 
> ...



 I would rather save those trees than most people lives.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> I would rather save those trees than most people lives.


then you are as sick as the guy who poisoned
them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> then you are as sick as the guy who poisoned
> them.



i was thinkin' the same thing, rip.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...are you familiar with the Auburn-Alabama rivalry?



That's no excuse for acting like a twelve year old girl who just had her Justin Bieber tickets stolen .


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

That didn't take long.
Glad they have him,...he may not do much if any jail time, but his life won't be worth much in that neck of the woods


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

Mug Shot

Said he was a retired Texas State Trooper?   Wow


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't go just yet. I hope they give him what he deserves. Guess every thing is bigger in Texas even the idiots.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

Good some resolution.
I hate that the trees will be destroyed,...always have had an affinity for big old oaks, just sit there and admire them and wonder what all they've "seen".
There is a Blue grass group "the steel drivers", great group, they have a song about a big Ol oak on a hill top over looking a battle during the war between the States...."sticks that make thunder"...check it out.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Feb 17, 2011)

It is truely gonna be a sad day when/if they bring those big oaks down at Toomer's Corner. It is/has been a great tradition, and one that every WAR EAGLE looks forward to after every win. I can usually only make it to one game per year, and I try to go to homecoming just to be sure I can help my fellow fans roll those trees. I know that they have been germinating the acorns of both trees for quite sometime now, maybe they will plant them there, and do some sort of memorial for the loss.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2011)

*Day late and a dollar short...*

Arrest reported in Auburn tree poisoning

Television station WTVM in Columbus is reporting news of the arrest. Auburn officials have scheduled a 11:30 a.m. press conference.

The station reported that Harvey Almorn Updyke, 62, from Dadeville, Ala., will be charged with criminal mischief. A Birmingham TV station reported that Updyke is being held on $50,000 bond.

http://www.ajc.com/sports/arrest-reported-in-auburn-841586.html


----------



## stravis (Feb 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> That didn't take long.
> Glad they have him,...he may not do much if any jail time, but his life won't be worth much in that neck of the woods



There was a similar case in Texas where someone poisoned the Treaty Oak in Austin. He did nine years.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

stravis said:


> There was a similar case in Texas where someone poisoned the Treaty Oak in Austin. He did nine years.



Yea but Texas does not mess around.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 17, 2011)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> I would rather save those trees than most people lives.



That's pretty twisted.


----------



## stravis (Feb 17, 2011)

For those questioning whether it was a bama fan:

(from another board)

Mugshot:





From his facebook:






On the right of this pic with the bammer hat:





On left here in the Alabama hat and "Crimson Tide" T-Shirt.






He also has two daughters named:
Bear Updyke (yes a daughter)
and
Crimson Updyke Chavez (yes a daughter).


The sad part is this guy is a retired Texas State Trooper.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

stravis said:


> For those questioning whether it was a bama fan:
> 
> (from another board)
> 
> ...



yep,...you'd think he'd been a little sneekier...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

The sad thing for most Alabama fans is , this guy will be portrayed by "a lot", I'm not saying everyone, of people as a representation of the fan base.  I don't believe that to be the case but you can bet it will go wild when some of these media guys get to rolling with it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The sad thing for most Alabama fans is , this guy will be portrayed by "a lot", I'm not saying everyone, of people as a representation of the fan base.  I don't believe that to be the case but you can bet it will go wild when some of these media guys get to rolling with it.



I agree and that is sad. I do think that when the media guys get ahold of it it they will use this guy as the poster child but will refer to all fan BASES that have gone too far with rivals. I like to talk smack and ruffle feathers as much as anyone, but this is completely over the top just as vandalizing the property of a rival coach.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 17, 2011)

stravis said:


> For those questioning whether it was a bama fan:
> 
> (from another board)
> 
> ...



Looks like every Bama fan I know.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

fairhope said:


> but this is completely over the top just as vandalizing the property of a rival coach.



Have you ever seen any proof that Saban's lake house was damaged?  I have heard it referenced a few times but never seen any pics or write ups on it.

Was it his lake house in Alabama or on Burton?


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

This man has elevated stupidity and irresponsibility to a new level.  The only thing besides destruction that he has accomplished is to stoke the fires of a rivalry, and cause possible future dangers in it. As a Georgia fan, I can understand the anger of the AU people; just imagine if it were the hedges at Sanford: UGA, or Mike the Tiger at LSU...  See what I mean?
But let us not forget people, that Auburn is a top notch agricultural university.  If there can be anyway to save these ancient oaks, then perhaps the research people there can find a way to do it.  Perhaps, even the agriculture/forrestry folks at UGA, or even Alabama, will be willing to share any knowledge they have.
The magnitude if this shame is one that I cannot fathom, and one that the good fans of Alabama, will have the burden of carrying.  One bad apple does not spoil the whole barrell, but ican cause you to look over the others very, very carefully.
So angry about a loss to kill a 130 year old tree? That is amind that requires some study.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> then you are as sick as the guy who poisoned
> them.



Amen !!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Have you ever seen any proof that Saban's lake house was damaged?  I have heard it referenced a few times but never seen any pics or write ups on it.
> 
> Was it his lake house in Alabama or on Burton?



Ahhhhhhh.  Proof.  Never any proof.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Have you ever seen any proof that Saban's lake house was damaged?  I have heard it referenced a few times but never seen any pics or write ups on it.
> 
> Was it his lake house in Alabama or on Burton?



The only proof that I have is that I heard it straight from Sabans mouth during a visit to Mobile. I had heard it before this but he just confirmed it.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The sad thing for most Alabama fans is , this guy will be portrayed by "a lot", I'm not saying everyone, of people as a representation of the fan base.  I don't believe that to be the case but you can bet it will go wild when some of these media guys get to rolling with it.



Yep. It will be fuel for a lot of fighting between the fan bases. And, I'm very embarrassed that and idiot Bama fan did something like this. Those trees mean a lot to Auburn and that tradition should be respected.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ahhhhhhh.  Proof.  Never any proof.



Are you a bama fan now?   What does this have to do with you anyway?  using your own words

My question was not a flame and I have never said it didnt happen.  I was merely asking where that came from since we have never really read about it except on a message board.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

fairhope said:


> The only proof that I have is that I heard it straight from Sabans mouth during a visit to Mobile. I had heard it before this but he just confirmed it.



Did he say it was Lake Burton?  I know he has a big house there.   I have not been to that lake but its fairly small and is homes back to back.   Would have taken a brave soul to pull up there and do that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 17, 2011)

Who ever did it crossed the line and I hope he is caught and prosecuted to the full extent.  I dislike the barn, but this action is way overboard and uncalled for.


----------



## stravis (Feb 17, 2011)

Repainting a boat house would take a half day and $1000. Another tree will take 130 years and, well a lot more than $1000. 

While both are wrong, they aren't even close.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Are you a bama fan now?   What does this have to do with you anyway?  using your own words
> 
> My question was not a flame and I have never said it didnt happen.  I was merely asking where that came from since we have never really read about it except on a message board.



Bama fan?  Far from it.  Just not sure you would be as concerned about "proof" if you were on the receiving end of that kind of thing is all.

After all, you had a UGA fan tried and convicted for arson that occurred in the same place because "some people said they saw a UGA fan do it."  Did you care about proof then?

You can't play lawyer only when it benefits you.

Whoa eagah bebeh.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bama fan?  Far from it.  Just not sure you would be as concerned about "proof" if you were on the receiving end of that kind of thing is all.
> 
> After all, you had a UGA fan tried and convicted for arson that occurred in the same place because "some people said they saw a UGA fan do it."  Did you care about proof then?
> 
> ...




http://bleacherreport.com/articles/517511-georgia-fan-sets-fire-in-down-town-auburn

The fact that they reported he was arrested is a pretty good reason to believe it.   There are plenty of reports about it.   And I have posted that proof.   If the trees on fire and a Ga kid in custody after being see by thousands of people are not proof, then you are right.  It didnt happen.

And once again.  Try and keep up with me here.  I am not saying it didnt happen.  I just have never saw a report about it.  


"Whoa eagah bebeh"  Dont be so jealous we got Bray.     You know we paid him too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The fact that they reported he was arrested is a pretty good reason to believe it.   There are plenty of reports about it.   And I have posted that proof.   If the trees on fire and a Ga kid in custody after being see by thousands of people are not proof, then you are right.  It didnt happen.
> 
> And once again.  Try and keep up with me here.  I am not saying it didnt happen.  I just have never saw a report about it.
> 
> ...



I have never seen anything about him being in custody.  So I guess I'm in the same situation you are in on that other thing.  Bleacherreport for Auburn is sort of like the Red and Black is for UGA isn't it?

If "plenty of reports" is good enough for you on this then it should be good enough for you on that.

And the word of "thousands" of drunk Auburn fans aint exactly iron clad evidence.

As for Bray, it would have been nice have gotten him but I can hardly complain about recruiting this year.

And sorry Spots but trying to keep up with you isn't tough.


----------



## DDD (Feb 17, 2011)

You know Auburn... innocent fans over there too...

No doubt killing the trees is ridiculous at best.  I would be ripped if someone killed the hedges.  

But let's not put the halo on just yet Auburn fans.  






















http://capstonereport.com/2011/02/16/auburn-cry-me-a-river-about-your-stupid-trees/10940/


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

DDD said:


> You know Auburn... innocent fans over there too...
> 
> No doubt killing the trees is ridiculous at best.  I would be ripped if someone killed the hedges.
> 
> ...



Oh come on, try to keep up.  There's no proof of anything.  Nothing can be proven.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have never seen anything about him being in custody.  So I guess I'm in the same situation you are in on that other thing.  Bleacherreport for Auburn is sort of like the Red and Black is for UGA isn't it?
> 
> If "plenty of reports" is good enough for you on this then it should be good enough for you on that.
> 
> ...



Ok.  So it didnt happen..   

Your usually better at flaming than this.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Did he say it was Lake Burton?  I know he has a big house there.   I have not been to that lake but its fairly small and is homes back to back.   Would have taken a brave soul to pull up there and do that.



Did not say which one, but from what I have gathered from some forums it was Burton.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh come on, try to keep up.  There's no proof of anything.  Nothing can be proven.



SGD, now your taking a losers way out.  Weak exit man, taking sides with this clown.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok.  So it didnt happen..
> 
> Your usually better at flaming than this.



Oh I know.  If I disagree with you or do anything other than praise Auburn I'm "flaming" or "hating".

We all know "haters gonna hate."

Hip hop lingo from a middle aged white guy.  Now that is cool.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> SGD, now your taking a losers way out.  Weak exit man, taking sides with this clown.



...said the guy who hitched his wagon to the Newtons.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 17, 2011)

let me state, I am a huge UGA fan, but this is 100% classless...my brother is a cop with the City of Auburn police, maybe I can sweet-talk him into some incidental contact with this guy, or work something out so that some AU fans here can have some special time with him.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 17, 2011)

Is that rhbama3 in the back?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ahhhhhhh.  Proof.  Never any proof.



First Stone....  

I have not reference you once  up to this point.

You commented on my post and since then you have been grasping.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> SGD, now your taking a losers way out.  Weak exit man, taking sides with this clown.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Who are you refering to as a clown? If I am a clown because of anything I have posted in this thread I would like you to point it out to me.


----------



## DDD (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg and Lanier Spots=


----------



## DDD (Feb 17, 2011)

fairhope said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> > SGD, now your taking a losers way out.  Weak exit man, taking sides with this clown.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't Auburn just pay 180k to bring in a JUCO Oak Tree?



















I kid, I kid.   Despicable act to say the least.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Did he say it was Lake Burton?  I know he has a big house there.   I have not been to that lake but its fairly small and is homes back to back.   Would have taken a brave soul to pull up there and do that.



no, just a drunk redneck Auburn fan,...Toomers corner is much more difficult to access, didn't take bravery, it took stupidity,...and the fact that you attempt to "cast doubt" on the Saban situation proves beyond any shadow of doubt your blind loyalty to Auburn, own it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Can't Auburn just pay 180k to bring in a JUCO Oak Tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

stravis said:


> For those questioning whether it was a bama fan:
> 
> (from another board)
> 
> ...



you know what I love about these pictures?....thsi guys's friends or family is making $100,000.00 selling these pics to the Auburn  press...rattin him out


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> First Stone....
> 
> I have not reference you once  up to this point.
> 
> You commented on my post and since then you have been grasping.



What am I graslping for?  I on't post in this thread anymore.  I didn't set out to highjack it.  If wish to continue, just pm me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

fairhope said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> > SGD, now your taking a losers way out.  Weak exit man, taking sides with this clown.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 17, 2011)

DDD said:


> fairhope said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... I am trying to figure out if I am the clown...
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> let me state, I am a huge UGA fan, but this is 100% classless...my brother is a cop with the City of Auburn police, maybe I can sweet-talk him into some incidental contact with this guy, or work something out so that some AU fans here can have some special time with him.




Wouldn't do any good, they would just wear him out with Talking points such as Hater, jealous, you have no proof, All in and Whoa Eaguh bebeh. There is some clowning for you spots.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't we all just get along...


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup...this is gonna get real ugly for sure.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

DDD said:


> You know Auburn... innocent fans over there too...
> 
> No doubt killing the trees is ridiculous at best.  I would be ripped if someone killed the hedges.
> 
> ...



Ok, so i chuckled at the last pic. Sorry.


----------



## DDD (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> DDD said:
> 
> 
> > You should know the answer to that.
> ...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 17, 2011)

I do not condone the poisoning of 130 year old trees.


LSU Freeks take on it:






_The Tide People have sent us a message... that they can take whatever they want. That no one can stop them. Well, we will send them a message. You ride out as fast as the sky-cow can carry you. You tell the various sketchy JUCO transfers to come. Tell them Trooper Cashto calls to them! You fly now, with me! My brothers! Sisters! And we will show the Tide People... that they cannot take whatever they want! And that this... this is our land! _


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 17, 2011)

Two comments:  (1) it's horrible and inexcusable  (2) there will be pay-back by someone and it too will likely be harsh.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 17, 2011)

just spoke to person close to this story, "this guy is the biggest bama fan I have ever met!!! it is unreal!!"


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

Hogtown said:


> Two comments:  (1) it's horrible and inexcusable  (2) there will be pay-back by someone and it too will likely be harsh.



You can almost bet that someone is gonna get seriously hurt.
The Bryant statue is amongst the Frat houses,...the new"minute-men"...


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 17, 2011)

I really want something BAD to happen to this guy.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Feb 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> then you are as sick as the guy who poisoned
> them.



well i am sorry that i said that, just got caught up in the news about the trees. Needless to say, but i was an idiot for posting that statment. Just been an AU fan since i was born, and have been to Toomers corner alot of times.The drug store there makes some really good lemonade. It will be a shame if the trees do die. I'm glad they caught the guy.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> well i am sorry that i said that, just got caught up in the news about the trees. Needless to say, but i was an idiot for posting that statment. Just been an AU fan since i was born, and have been to Toomers corner alot of times.The drug store there makes some really good lemonade. It will be a shame if the trees do die. I'm glad they caught the guy.


understood


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 17, 2011)

No excuse for what this nut has done, but one bad apple does not ruin the whole bushel!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 17, 2011)

wareagle5.0 said:


> I really want something BAD to happen to this guy.



Karma!!!! Will catch up to him!!!


----------



## birddog1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Why would you call up a radio station and give your real name and tell everybody what you did? Dumb idea.He better get a real good lawyer!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

birddog1 said:


> Why would you call up a radio station and give your real name and tell everybody what you did? Dumb idea.He better get a real good lawyer!



dropped on his head as a baby, too much agent orange, bats in the belfry, elevator doesn't stop on all floors, few bricks shy of a full load, mama didn't love him, coocoo for cocoa puffs....pick one.
 That is one sorry individual. I'm sure the voices in his head convinced him that it was a good idea.
Sorry to the Auburn fans for this despicable act. Hope they can save the trees.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 17, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Karma!!!! Will catch up to him!!!


 
He'll be lucky if karma is the only thing that gets ahold of him.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Did he say it was Lake Burton?  I know he has a big house there.   I have not been to that lake but its fairly small and is homes back to back.   Would have taken a brave soul to pull up there and do that.



It depends on the time of year.  During July 4th week, you'd have to be pretty bold.  

Most of the time, it would be a pretty easy target though. There's cabin's all around but nobody is in them 95% of the time.  I used to live a mile from his place.  I hunted across the road from it some.  You wouldn't have any trouble gettin' back up in there without being seen.  We have problems with folks stealing stuff because they know can take their time and won't ever get caught.

Where ever it was, I hate that somebody would stoop to the level of messing up his stuff.  Destroying property that belongs to somebody else is dumb, no matter how intense the rivalry is.


----------



## topcat (Feb 17, 2011)

As much as I despise Auburn, their fans, coaches, players, janitors. etc., I hate to hear crap like this.  No one should ever attack or destroy a school's traditions.


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 17, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> He'll be lucky if karma is the only thing that gets ahold of him.



You got that right, I bet there are some AU fans in prison waiting on him!!! And that is not a shot at AU, all teams have fans in prison, I would bet on it!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> now thats pretty funny.......killing trees not so much. but the score in the yard made me laugh.



 gotta admit, it was clever...must have been from an UF fan


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 17, 2011)

Very sad.  The practical jokes are fun but I can't say I'm surprised by this.  The rivalry has been cranked up a notch this year and that goes for both bama and uga.  Hopefully none of this gets out of hand and I agree it would be great if the respective schools did something to ease some of the tension.

Sounds like the chance of them being saved is still there although fairly slim.  Hoping they can pull out something so the trees can stay.


----------



## x-mark (Feb 17, 2011)

Just sad.

I hope this fool gets beaten by a thousand branches of those trees.

What kind of sicko poisons a tree?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> just spoke to person close to this story, "this guy is the biggest bama fan I have ever met!!! it is unreal!!"



I would think that quote would read, "This guy is the biggest idiot I have ever met."


----------



## topcat (Feb 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I would think that quote would read, "This guy is the biggest idiot I have ever met."



co-signed


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 17, 2011)

"The rivalry has gotten out of hand," Barkley said. "To have two great teams like we do, you should be proud of it. But Auburn people have an inferiority complex, and Alabama people have a superiority complex. It's always been that way."

Might be the first time I ever agreed with Sir Charles


----------



## x-mark (Feb 17, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I do not condone the poisoning of 130 year old trees.
> 
> 
> LSU Freeks take on it:
> ...



Man,that is funny.


Those guys are a riot.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 17, 2011)

BSFR98 said:


> "The rivalry has gotten out of hand," Barkley said. "To have two great teams like we do, you should be proud of it. But Auburn people have an inferiority complex, and Alabama people have a superiority complex. It's always been that way."
> 
> Might be the first time I ever agreed with Sir Charles



yep


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

This morning on AM750 they said the names of his son and daughter.  Son is named "Bear" and daughter is named "Crimson Tyde" (insert jokes here).


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 18, 2011)

They are now working on his accomplice, the provider of the SPIKE80.  He is a huge bama fan and clears pipelines for a living.  It's just a matter of time.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 18, 2011)

And 1 to 10 years jail time?  Seriously?  What a bunch of crock.  Sending people to jail over a tree.

Fine him...make him pay for the replacement tree.  100 year old trees can be transplanted.  I've seen it done before...not cheap, but it can be done.

This guy deserves a huge fine to pay for the damage he has done, but really...jail time?

Like I said in my earlier post...our society has its priorities so jacked up when a couple of trees get more protection and publicity than little kids that are molested and spouses that are abused.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> gotta admit, it was clever...must have been from an UF fan



High School and college students have been pulling the old rye in the yard prank for years. Not too original but still very funny.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And 1 to 10 years jail time? Seriously? What a bunch of crock. Sending people to jail over a tree.
> 
> Fine him...make him pay for the replacement tree. 100 year old trees can be transplanted. I've seen it done before...not cheap, but it can be done.
> 
> ...


 
This guys the bottom of the barrel. You could lump all of his family members together and they couldn't come up with enough money to cover the cost of replacing even one of these trees much less all of them.

Lock his ignorant butt under the jail and send a message that environmental terrorism won't be tolerated. DID I SAY TERRORISM???? That's right, the Feds haven't started in on this guy yet. Just wait till they're done with him..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And 1 to 10 years jail time?  Seriously?  What a bunch of crock.  Sending people to jail over a tree.



They need to throw the book at him. This guy is a nut for doing what he did over a freaking football game. God knows what else he is capable of.


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 18, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> They need to throw the book at him. This guy is a nut for doing what he did over a freaking football game. God knows what else he is capable of.



Agree 100%. They need to send him to prison for, in my view, 4 or 5 years (a little less than the mid point of sentencing range).  The reason they need to whack him is NOT because he killed a couple of trees - a message needs to be sent so that this doesn't escalate.  If it isn't stopped in its tracks this thing could go nuclear and you'll end up with "The Bears" coffin dug up and hauled away etc.. It really could get ugly if it isn't stopped.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

00Beau said:


> No excuse for what this nut has done, but one bad apple does not ruin the whole bushel!!!!



While I agree with you 100%, in this particular case, there may be some bad apples may rise to the top.  Most Bama & AU fans  (are good decent football loving folks, but this incident may bring the bad ones out.  And mught even make the blood bil of some of the good.



JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Very sad.  The practical jokes are fun but I can't say I'm surprised by this.  The rivalry has been cranked up a notch this year and that goes for both bama and uga.  Hopefully none of this gets out of hand and I agree it would be great if the respective schools did something to ease some of the tension.
> 
> Sounds like the chance of them being saved is still there although fairly slim.  Hoping they can pull out something so the trees can stay.



I hope it dosen't get out of hand either.  Hopefully the rival schools will take it out on the field instead of otherwise. Take it out on the field, and in between the whistles.



Hogtown said:


> Agree 100%. They need to send him to prison for, in my view, 4 or 5 years (a little less than the mid point of sentencing range).  The reason they need to whack him is NOT because he killed a couple of trees - a message needs to be sent so that this doesn't escalate.  If it isn't stopped in its tracks this thing could go nuclear and you'll end up with "The Bears" coffin dug up and hauled away etc.. It really could get ugly if it isn't stopped.



This cat gets ten years. JMHO The second part you wrote...now that would be ugly.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This guys the bottom of the barrel. You could lump all of his family members together and they couldn't come up with enough money to cover the cost of replacing even one of these trees much less all of them.
> 
> Lock his ignorant butt under the jail and send a message that environmental terrorism won't be tolerated. DID I SAY TERRORISM???? That's right, the Feds haven't started in on this guy yet. Just wait till they're done with him..



If the feds become involved it's a very , very sad day in America . Tebuthiuron isn't anthrax and to even mention the phrase "enviromental terrorism" in this case is absolutely laughable .


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 18, 2011)

I say lock the guy up for 10 years, paint his jail cell orange and blue and run a continuous feed of the 2nd half of the  Bama/Barn game from 2010 in his cell.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 18, 2011)

Since these things are going to die anyway...


Are they going to sell any of the lumber?  I would love a cross section to make one of those trunk style coffee tables for my log house...


----------



## DDD (Feb 18, 2011)

Found the video of the tree mourners.  These Auburn fans are nuts!

If only I knew how to photoshop videos...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 18, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Since these things are going to die anyway...
> 
> 
> Are they going to sell any of the lumber?  I would love a cross section to make one of those trunk style coffee tables for my log house...



Rumor(s) have it that 1)there is a bid in from yellar fellar for the wood to re-establish his recruiting slush fund, 2) They are going to carve out a statue of Scam from one of the tree's and use the other to make more repairs on the Revs Church, 3) they were going to use some of the wood to make repairs to Sabans boat house which was Vandalized and painted orange an blue. Anybody else hearing this????


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder how long it will be before you start seeing Calvin peeing on an oak tree on the back window of trucks?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh man yall are too much.  I say cut em up and sell em to the public then replace them with statues of the oak trees that you guys can TP all you want.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

maker4life said:


> If the feds become involved it's a very , very sad day in America . Tebuthiuron isn't anthrax and to even mention the phrase "enviromental terrorism" in this case is absolutely laughable .



would you rather be tried in federal court in montgomery, or state court in Lee county (auburn) alabama? 

T


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you guys fully appreciate the economic impact of this event on the Kimberly-Clark co? ...they just lost 1/3 of their TP business


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> would you rather be tried in federal court in montgomery, or state court in Lee county (auburn) alabama?
> 
> T



Good point .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 18, 2011)

"Alabama fans, helping Auburn fans save hundreds on their toilet paper."


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And 1 to 10 years jail time?  Seriously?  What a bunch of crock.  Sending people to jail over a tree.
> 
> Fine him...make him pay for the replacement tree.  100 year old trees can be transplanted.  I've seen it done before...not cheap, but it can be done.
> 
> ...




go talk to a certified arborist and ask how much those trees were valued at. He couldn't pay it. 


T


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> go talk to a certified arborist and ask how much those trees were valued at. He couldn't pay it.
> 
> 
> T



Not just the Tree's value, but the impact upon the value of the property as well.
someone here in Atl did a bit of jail time recently for a similar incident


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Not just the Tree's vaule, but the impact upon the value of the property as well.



a-yep. 

historical value, too. 


It will shock you. 


T


----------



## bamafans (Feb 18, 2011)

I say dont lock him up....just more money waisted from us tax payers....
make him do community service in the auburn area or pay to have the trees replaced, but dont put another burden on the tax payers...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 18, 2011)

bamafans said:


> I say dont lock him up....just more money waisted from us tax payers....
> make him do community service in the auburn area or pay to have the trees replaced, but dont put another burden on the tax payers...



I hope someone draws a big AU on his orange jumpsuit while he pics up trash on the highway


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

maker4life said:


> If the feds become involved it's a very , very sad day in America . Tebuthiuron isn't anthrax and to even mention the phrase "enviromental terrorism" in this case is absolutely laughable .


 
Depends, were the intents in the mis-use of a controlled chemical criminal? Yes. Will the mis-use of said chemical have a broader spectrum of effects upon the surrounding evironment? Possibly. 

This was not your neighbors 3" caliper junk red maple from Home Depot. This was an educational property, covered under many strict regulations where the use of weapons and chemicals are concerned, and the fact that he obtained and covertly used (illegally) controlled chemicals on such a property is serious business. Nothing sad about it.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 18, 2011)

DDD said:


> Found the video of the tree mourners.  These Auburn fans are nuts!
> 
> If only I knew how to photoshop videos...


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 18, 2011)

Bunch of tree hugging hippies up in here.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope someone draws a big AU on his orange jumpsuit while he pics up trash on the highway


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2011)

What's worse? The guy killing the trees or AU fans giving death threats to his grandchildren? I guess there are wack jobs on both sides.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 18, 2011)

*So many punishments come to mind for this dude!*

-in addition to substantial incarceration, I suggest the following:

1.) Make him run out on the field at Jordan-Hare after each game, dressed in a Bammer uniform and helmet. Let the crowd throw stuff at him.

2.) Make him clean up the stands after each home game dressed in an Auburn cheerleaders uniform (girls)

3.) Have him locked up in a cage at Toomers corner for each home game, let the crowd have an open discussion with him.

4.) Make him name his next child, "Cam Newton."

5.) Let Auburn use him as a tackling dummy during practice.

oh so many more come to mind,

What a buffoon!


----------



## cheeber (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had a good deal of exposure to both the UGA vs GT rivalry and the Auburn vs Alabama rivalry.  I will say - UGA vs GT has noting on Auburn vs. Alabama and it would be hard to imagine a more intense rivalry.  Most of the folks are harmless, but there are many that take things too far.

I have been to many Auburn Games, Rolled Toomer's Corner, and have a general respect for the AU fan base.  They tend to be real good people.  I know those trees are the cornerstone of the AU culture in many ways and to many those trees are VERY important.

One thing is for sure, if there is a way to get that guy locked up, he will be locked up.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 18, 2011)

bamafans said:


> I say dont lock him up....just more money waisted from us tax payers....
> make him do community service in the auburn area or pay to have the trees replaced, but dont put another burden on the tax payers...



We're (in a sense) wasting money on him already..he's retired with disability and evidently owes the IRS a good chunk of money.


----------



## AbbaDab (Feb 18, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> -in addition to substantial incarceration, I suggest the following:
> 
> 1.) Make him run out on the field at Jordan-Hare after each game, dressed in a Bammer uniform and helmet. Let the crowd throw stuff at him.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with everything you have mentioned and do not condone what he alledgedly did.

I do have  a serious question though. If Al from Dadevilles son new nothing about what Daddy did at Toomers Corner, is it still wrong?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 18, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> I totally agree with everything you have mentioned and do not condone what he alledgedly did.
> 
> I do have  a serious question though. If Al from Dadevilles son new nothing about what Daddy did at Toomers Corner, is it still wrong?



Abba...serious question here...

You've had (let's just make it an underestimated even number for argument sake) 15 posts crucifying Auburn for things that have only been accused to have happened with no evidence...and you state these as FACT....

but a guy admits to his actions in front of a listening audience then to a professor at the school and then admits to the police that he made those two phone calls and you emphatically say it is just "alledged" to have happened???

Wait..don't answer that question.  My question to you is this....have you taken your medicine lately???  No just kidding..real question:

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 18, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> ...but a guy admits to his actions in front of a listening audience then to a professor at the school and then admits to the police that he made those two phone calls and you emphatically say it is just "alledged" to have happened???...



"Alledged" is just for legal protection just like "person of interest"


----------



## polkhunt (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not a fan of Ala,Aub or the SEC so I don't have a dog in this fight but if this guy gets anything more than a fine for vandalism  and maybe have to pay to replace the trees this country and the judicial system has gone crazy.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I am not a fan of Ala,Aub or the SEC so I don't have a dog in this fight but if this guy gets anything more than a fine for vandalism  and maybe have to pay to replace the trees this country and the judicial system has gone crazy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I am not a fan of Ala,Aub or the SEC so I don't have a dog in this fight but if this guy gets anything more than a fine for vandalism and maybe have to pay to replace the trees this country and the judicial system has gone crazy.


 

How is a society sucking leech going to repay what it would cost to replace 130 old live oaks??? not to mention the potential (yet to be evaluated) environmental damage from using a licensed chemical at 60 times it's prescribed strength. 

You guys are unreal and reallly have no concept of what it would cost to replace these trees. Here's a tip, we transplanted a 13" caliper Live Oak from South Carolina to South Georgia last year at a cost to the customer of around $40,000. That tree was nowhere near the age of the ones at Toomer's Corner, and in fact, those are irreplacable trees. No tree of that size and age that has been successfully moved has ever survived.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

I just wonder if they can go ahead and cut them down before the poison gets in them???? I'm running low on smoking wood.  If they are going to die anyway, may as well put'em to good use. 
Maybe im a little insensitive...


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I am not a fan of Ala,Aub or the SEC so I don't have a dog in this fight but if this guy gets anything more than a fine for vandalism  and maybe have to pay to replace the trees this country and the judicial system has gone crazy.



That is a ridiculous statement. It is just as bad as someone vandalizing the Bryant Museum. That is what the tradition of Toomer's Corner means to Auburn. He deserves whatever the crime calls for.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How is a society sucking leech going to repay what it would cost to replace 130 old live oaks??? not to mention the potential (yet to be evaluated) environmental damage from using a licensed chemical at 60 times it's prescribed strength.
> 
> You guys are unreal and reallly have no concept of what it would cost to replace these trees. Here's a tip, we transplanted a 13" caliper Live Oak from South Carolina to South Georgia last year at a cost to the customer of around $40,000. That tree was nowhere near the age of the ones at Toomer's Corner, and in fact, those are irreplacable trees. No tree of that size and age that has been successfully moved has ever survived.



A drunk driver kills a family and gets ten years . A tree poisoner is his equal I guess .


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I am not a fan of Ala,Aub or the SEC so I don't have a dog in this fight but if this guy gets anything more than a fine for vandalism  and maybe have to pay to replace the trees this country and the judicial system has gone crazy.



he don't have the money to pay for them, trust me. They ain't gonna be appraised at firewood value. 



T


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

maker4life said:


> A drunk driver kills a family and gets ten years . A tree poisoner is his equal I guess .



Not equal at all.  The drunk driver that kills a family should get a heck of a lot more than 10 years.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not equal at all.  The drunk driver that kills a family should get a heck of a lot more than 10 years.



yep.  A lot more.

In a related thought...anybody think wood when you see BBQBOSS' avatar??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

maker4life said:


> A drunk driver kills a family and gets ten years . A tree poisoner is his equal I guess .


 
If that were the real comparison then it wouldn't be fair. If you know of a case such as that then please enlighten us with a link to the story and sentencing.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 18, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> "Alledged" is just for legal protection just like "person of interest"



Swing and miss. 

My point was not to define alledged.  

Abba decides to get out a dictionary and finally use the word "alledged" to refer to a guy that has publically admitted to his actions.... while in posts just hours before he portrays accusations without a shread of proof  as "fact".  I just find that....well....moronic.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that were the real comparison then it wouldn't be fair. If you know of a case such as that then please enlighten us with a link to the story and sentencing.



Vehicular homicide, which is called "homicide by vehicle" in Georgia, is the unlawful killing of another with the use of a vehicle. Neither malice aforethought nor intent to kill is required. Georgia’s homicide by vehicle statute provides for a wide range of punishment, depending on the circumstances in which the offense is committed.

First degree homicide by vehicle is a felony. A homicide by vehicle is classified as first degree if the driver:

(1) unlawfully met or overtook a school bus;(2) unlawfully failed to stop after a collision;(3) was driving recklessly;(4) was driving while under the influence of alcohol or drugs;(5) failed to stop for, or otherwise was attempting to flee from a law enforcement officer, or(6) had previously been declared a habitual violator.

"First degree vehicular homicide is punishable by 3 to 15 years of imprisonment. If the accused had previously been declared a habitual violator, the range of punishment is five to twenty years, and at least one year of the sentence must be served.

Second degree vehicular homicide encompasses all vehicular homicides without intent to kill that involve any other violations of the laws governing the operation of motor vehicles. For example, a death resulting from a failure to yield to oncoming traffic, speeding, or driving too slowly, unless such constituted reckless driving, could be charged as a homicide by vehicle in the second degree.

Second degree vehicular homicide is a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment or other confinement for up to 1 year, a fine of up to $1,000.00, or both. However, at the judge’s discretion, punishment may be suspended or a probation sentence may be received."

http://www.topgun-lawyer.com/veh_homicide.htm


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not equal at all.  The drunk driver that kills a family should get a heck of a lot more than 10 years.



I agree but much of what is being said is done so through emotion rather than law .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

maker4life said:


> Vehicular homicide, which is called "homicide by vehicle" in Georgia, is the unlawful killing of another with the use of a vehicle. Neither malice aforethought nor intent to kill is required. Georgia’s homicide by vehicle statute provides for a wide range of punishment, depending on the circumstances in which the offense is committed.
> 
> First degree homicide by vehicle is a felony. A homicide by vehicle is classified as first degree if the driver:
> 
> ...


 

I presume by you posting this drivel this means you cannot cite a singular case of comparable sentencing to what the idiot that killed the trees will???  If you are going to make posts inciting disgust then please have case law to back them up. Not book law open to case by case circumstances.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No duh dingleberry. I presume by you spouting this drivel this means you cannot cite a singular case of comparable sentencing to what the idiot that killed the trees will???  If you are going to make posts inciting disgust then please have case law to back them up. Not book law open to case by case circumstances.




http://jcnews.com/view/full_story/7...icide?instance=lead_story_bullets_left_column


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

maker4life said:


> http://jcnews.com/view/full_story/7...icide?instance=lead_story_bullets_left_column


 
Now, to your comparative news story, ONE man got ONE sentence for FIFTEEN YEARS on ONE case. If the instance that you initially espoused as fact, which by now we are learning obviously was a fabrication for the sake of sensationalism, there were FOUR victims, which would have resulted in a minimum of FOUR concurrent sentences, which comparative to this news story you did manage to dig up as an afterthought, would equal to SIXTY YEARS in prison. Quite the stark contrast to the 10 year maximum yet to be handed down to the perp in the Toomer's case now isn't it???

It amazes me how folks will take things out of context for the sake of misrepresenting the facts in order to lend credence to their twisted perspective.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 18, 2011)

Simmer down boys!

I don't have a case or a link, but in speaking with an attorney friend of mine, I was told that a similar case(tree killing) happened in Atl last year resulting in a one year jail term plus fines

I should note that it was a "malicious" event


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a website up where I can order my oak table yet?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Simmer down boys!
> 
> I don't have a case or a link, but in speaking with an attorney friend of mine, I was told that a similar case(tree killing) happened in Atl last year resulting in a one year jail term plus fines
> 
> I should note that it was a "malicious" event



two different beavers. 



T


----------



## Buck (Feb 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Simmer down boys!



I second this one!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that were the real comparison then it wouldn't be fair. If you know of a case such as that then please enlighten us with a link to the story and sentencing.



"Drunk Driver who Killed 4 sentenced to 8 years in prison"

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/416884_sentenced16.html


Man who poisoned Treaty Oaks got 9 years.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1990-08-27/news/9008270080_1_treaty-oak-pruning-tree


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> "Drunk Driver who Killed 4 sentenced to 8 years in prison"
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/local/416884_sentenced16.html
> 
> ...



two different court systems in two different states with two different sets of laws. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

page 5 is mine!

T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> two different court systems in two different states with two different sets of laws.
> 
> 
> T



So that makes it alright, huh?  The fact is that in America a man can kill 4 people while drunk driving and get less time in prison than a man who poisons(but doesn't kill) an oak tree.  I believe that was Maker's point.


----------



## GaTigerFan (Feb 18, 2011)

He used a highly toxic chemical in a massive dose on government property.  He didn't think about what he was doing.  Apparently his hatred for Auburn was overwhelming.  I think he'll get some jail time.  I don't think he'll be paying for the damage done.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> So that makes it alright, huh?  The fact is that in America a man can kill 4 people while drunk driving and get less time in prison than a man who poisons(but doesn't kill) an oak tree.  I believe that was Maker's point.



no my point was apples to oranges

but what do we expect in a country where unborn babies can be ripped out of a mother's womb and thrown in the trash still kicking simply because she and a man  can't control themselves?


T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> no my point was apples to oranges



I certainly understand they are different circumstances in different systems, but I'd call it green apples to red apples. 




Throwback said:


> but what do we expect in a country where unborn babies can be ripped out of a mother's womb and thrown in the trash still kicking simply because she and a man  can't control themselves?
> 
> 
> T



Agreed.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> two different beavers.
> 
> 
> 
> T


True, but my point was that this guy will most probably do time


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You guys are unreal and reallly have no concept of what it would cost to replace these trees. Here's a tip, we transplanted a 13" caliper Live Oak from South Carolina to South Georgia last year at a cost to the customer of around $40,000. That tree was nowhere near the age of the ones at Toomer's Corner, and in fact, those are irreplacable trees. No tree of that size and age that has been successfully moved has ever survived.



I'd wager a guess that the majority of that cost was for the trip from SC to South Georgia.

I know of live Oak trees that were several feet in diameter that were moved for around $10k per oak.  It was a golf course build in California where oak trees do have more rights than people.  Sure...that didn't involve the cost of the tree, just moving it, but I know people who would gladly donate an old oak tree to the cause.



Throwback said:


> no my point was apples to oranges
> 
> but what do we expect in a country where unborn babies can be ripped out of a mother's womb and thrown in the trash still kicking simply because she and a man  can't control themselves?
> 
> ...



And the sad thing is this sports forum seems to be no different than the rest of the country.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> True, but my point was that this guy will most probably do time



he should do time, and a lot of it. ANyone that has made it to age 60 and:

1) is stupid enough to do something like that to begin with over a stupid football team 

and 

2) is still an alabama fan after a lifetime of seeing they are teh suck


deserves to do time. 





T


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 21, 2011)

Throwback said:


> he should do time, and a lot of it. ANyone that has made it to age 60 and:
> 
> 1) is stupid enough to do something like that to begin with over a stupid football team
> 
> ...



Dang Man, you slipped up and let that envy shine through, all this while I figured you to be of sound mind and judgement, alas just another whiney sally from any Ol inferior school


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 12, 2011)

I think a good punishment for Updyke would be to lock him up in jail with the 4 Barner home invaders as his cell mates.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 13, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> I think a good punishment for Updyke would be to lock him up in jail with the 4 Barner home invaders as his cell mates.



HHHHMMmmm.....not bad AbbaDab.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 13, 2011)

shea900 said:


> HHHHMMmmm.....not bad AbbaDab.



x3.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I'd wager a guess that the majority of that cost was for the trip from SC to South Georgia.
> 
> I know of live Oak trees that were several feet in diameter that were moved for around $10k per oak.  It was a golf course build in California where oak trees do have more rights than people.  Sure...that didn't involve the cost of the tree, just moving it, but I know people who would gladly donate an old oak tree to the cause.
> 
> ...



Quercus agrifolia and our Quercus virginiana are not the same tree.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2011)

Poisoning of Toomer's Corner trees worse than thought



> New soil samples from the Toomer's Corner trees allegedly poisoned by a disgruntled Alabama fan show the herbicide traveled much deeper than originally thought, WTVM in Columbus reports. As a result, it's looking less likely that Auburn University's historic oaks can be saved.
> 
> By the end of April, their new leaves should be big enough to see if they too are infected with the herbicide, Spike 80 DF, the station reported.
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/poisoning-of-toomers-corner-888484.html


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Poisoning of Toomer's Corner trees worse than thought



Coach Miles, do you have any Updykes (I mean updates) on the trees?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Coach Miles, do you have any Updykes (I mean updates) on the trees?



Latest update below


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Latest update below


----------

